# Electric fan or clutch fan. (86 z)



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Yay or nay? I'm gonna be working on the Z this weekend, and my current fan (clutch type) is lookin a little worse for wear, so i'm just gonna replace it. Should i go electric, or go with another clutch? Thoughts?

And on a different note, at the risk of sounding retarded, i have a question? What's with the term "z31"? Where did this come from and what type of Z does it actually describe?

But the main question is the fan.


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

Z31=Chassis code

Z31=300zx(84-89)
Z32=300zx(90-96)

do yourself a favor man and go electric fan!
also if u have a Credit card try ebay! i bought a 12" elec fan for 55$ with shipping!

i recently did one to my 87 NA and my car felt faster!

PRO"s
Light weight!
run off battery power instead of engine power!
your engine wont have to spin a huge fan!
electric fans are probably cheaper that buying a new clutch fan!

CONS
the only con i can think of is u have to get an adjustable thermostat because the z31 dosent have any sensors for teh fans to come on at the right temp!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Myidolis said:


> Yay or nay? I'm gonna be working on the Z this weekend, and my current fan (clutch type) is lookin a little worse for wear, so i'm just gonna replace it. Should i go electric, or go with another clutch? Thoughts?


I asked pretty much the same thing not too long ago. Check out the thread .


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

dono200sx said:


> I asked pretty much the same thing not too long ago. Check out the thread .


Good stuff. Well...i need a new assembly either way, that's why i'm torn. I've heard all kinds of crazy stuff about the electrics and i don't know where to start with them. My main question i guess would be, which one is more efficient? I would think the electric fans, but im not sure. And also, what size fan would i need for the z? Cause that clutch fan looks pretty damn big. My buddy has an 85 and he has two mounted on it. Is that good, or bad? Sorry about all these questions, you guys are awesome for answering them.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Myidolis said:


> Good stuff. Well...i need a new assembly either way, that's why i'm torn. I've heard all kinds of crazy stuff about the electrics and i don't know where to start with them. My main question i guess would be, which one is more efficient? I would think the electric fans, but im not sure. And also, what size fan would i need for the z? Cause that clutch fan looks pretty damn big. My buddy has an 85 and he has two mounted on it. Is that good, or bad? Sorry about all these questions, you guys are awesome for answering them.


Well right now I am using a single 14" fan mounted on the radiator along with the clutch fan. It seems to be working just fine, except for when I am in stop-and-go rush hour traffic, then it starts getting a little warm. My cruise control has been removed and I am using the switch to the left of the steering wheel to turn it on and off. 

I can't imagine that the clutch fan is causing any noticeable drop in power. What I am going to end up doing is getting a complete dual fan assembly along the lines of this.

Once I have that, I will be removing the clutch fan purely to get rid of the truckish noise. Like they said, it's a difference of a couple horsepower.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

you need at least a 14in if possible get a 16in, and you need one that will flow a certain CFM, i'm not sure what the CFM rating needs to be


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool cool. I guess i'll just check prices and reviews and see which one is more popular. Oh and that link just took me to some parts site, no fan assembly showed up.

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Myidolis said:


> Cool cool. I guess i'll just check prices and reviews and see which one is more popular. Oh and that link just took me to some parts site, no fan assembly showed up.


Looks like they have their site set up differently than I expected. Go to Summit Racing and search for part # BCI-75007. It's a dual electric fan kit with it's own shroud. It flows at 2780 CFM. Should pull a pretty nice amount of air through that radiator.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dono200sx said:


> Looks like they have their site set up differently than I expected. Go to Summit Racing and search for part # BCI-75007. It's a dual electric fan kit with it's own shroud. It flows at 2780 CFM. Should pull a pretty nice amount of air through that radiator.


yeah that sounds like enough


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats a bit expensive. Go here Go about 1/2 way down. :thumbup:


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Thats a bit expensive. Go here Go about 1/2 way down. :thumbup:


Unless I am missing something, I'm not finding any other specs on it. If it a single fan? How big? i'm open to other options, just want to know a little more. Especially when it comes to couple hundred dollar parts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dono200sx said:


> Unless I am missing something, I'm not finding any other specs on it. If it a single fan? How big? i'm open to other options, just want to know a little more. Especially when it comes to couple hundred dollar parts.


Used to be a pic of it there, I think the page was changed. It used to be a dual fan setup. You might want to ask them, though.  In any case, that whole page is Z31 only, so it should fit.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Used to be a pic of it there, I think the page was changed. It used to be a dual fan setup. You might want to ask them, though.  In any case, that whole page is Z31 only, so it should fit.


hehe that's cool. I've got it bookmarked. I'll ask them about it when the time comes.


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

just for some fact my friend has a 10" and i have a 12" fan and its more than enough! no problem with cooling! i suggest a 12" with a flexalite adjustable thermostat!

i bought my fan for 60$ cad with shipping from ebay!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> just for some fact my friend has a 10" and i have a 12" fan and its more than enough! no problem with cooling! i suggest a 12" with a flexalite adjustable thermostat!
> 
> i bought my fan for 60$ cad with shipping from ebay!


This might actually be a helpful post if he lived near you and knew what kind of car your friend drives and what kind of fans your friend has.

If you didn't notice, dono200sx is in Texas. It tends to get a little hotter down there than it does in Canada.

Usefull information for this post:
e-fan CFM rating or the ability to look it up.
location of user allowing the ability to look up climate conditions.
Talking about the fans installed on a Z31.

BTW: I have the original stock clutch fan in all my Z31s and have zero issues with running hot or overheating.

edit 2: Two people I know in Phoenix with Z31T's ran hot or came close to overheating with electric fans and FMICs.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Easy way is to find dual electric fans from a maxima like I did. You take a hack saw and cut off about half an inch from the side, then wire it to the ignition.... NO you don't have to have an adjustable thermostat. Mine is wired to stay on the entire time the ignition is on.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> Easy way is to find dual electric fans from a maxima like I did. You take a hack saw and cut off about half an inch from the side, then wire it to the ignition.... NO you don't have to have an adjustable thermostat. Mine is wired to stay on the entire time the ignition is on.
> 
> 
> 
> sweet.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> This might actually be a helpful post if he lived near you and knew what kind of car your friend drives and what kind of fans your friend has.
> 
> If you didn't notice, dono200sx is in Texas. It tends to get a little hotter down there than it does in Canada.
> 
> ...



yeah, i've pretty much just decided to buy a new clutch fan assembly. How many z's do you have out of curiosity?


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

OK85NA2T said:


>


nice. I like that.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> How many z's do you have out of curiosity?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mmmm blue cloth is so seckie


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wasn't aware there was a convertible Z31 made, unless thats a custom job. Looks great, though. The anniversary one is way tight.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Wasn't aware there was a convertible Z31 made, unless thats a custom job. Looks great, though. The anniversary one is way tight.


!!!!!!! u've never seen the straman Z i'd get one if they didn't look so bad with the top up, no offense Zbum

More straman pics


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

dono200sx said:


> nice. I like that.



Thanks... 

Another good thing about the maxima dual fans is that it fits completely over the radiator, covering every piece of it, and it has it's own shrowd already so you don't need to build one or have some huge piece of plastic/metal covering the front half of the engine bay


hmm, i like pic whoring...
in this order
85 Swapped Project
88SS Restoration Project
91 NA Cruiser


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> !!!!!!! u've never seen the straman Z i'd get one if they didn't look so bad with the top up, no offense Zbum
> 
> More straman pics


No offence taken. I completely agree with you. Luckily, I don't have to put the top up very often. Actually, I even wash the car with the top down.

More R. Straman pictures:
http://z31.com/topless/

Details:
Rumors are 352 Z31s were converted over the 6 years of production.
Conversion was an $8,000 option and sold at dealers that way (I have the original sales receipt for mine).
Quality is top notch using most of the original pieces that would have been removed.

More about Richard Straman:
http://indigoharbor.com/astor/crew.htm


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


>


 I'm surprised you'd have an NA Z32.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Why's that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> Why's that?


Oh, no offense meant, you just don't seem like the type to have much patience for an NA car. Especially with having the 88SS (not sure whats in your 85). A nice looking car nonetheless.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> Why's that?


I normally don't like the Z32 body styles, or yellow cars for that matter, but yours looks pretty sweet. Did the 91's have pretty decent power?


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Actually, I even wash the car with the top down.


That must be a pain in the ass!


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

the Z32 is just for cruising, it's a pretty large one. the SS it currently out of commission until it's restored some.. and the 85 has a turbo swap with cams/9:1/intake/exhaust/etc.. the Z32 had 222hp rated from the factory just like every other NA z32


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> That must be a pain in the ass!


Not really, it's actually kind of fun. I had a convertible WS6 T/A I used to wash like that all the time.


----------

